# 2001 GMC Savana Headlights stuck on



## growinupinfl (May 3, 2014)

The headlights on my 2001 GMC Savana (AKA Chevy Express) suddenly will not turn off, they stay on with the key and switch off. The DtRL were usually dimmer, but now the headlights are on regular bright. The headlight switch still works, the parking lights & dash lights switch off and on and I can only switch between hi-lo beams when the headlight switch is fully on. The manual says there is a headlamp relay for each the hi & lo beams under the hood, but I cannot find it. It is not in the fuse/relay block on the driver's side under the hood and it is not on the relay block with the flasher relay under the dash. Is there another place where this relay might be, or am I reading something wrong.


----------



## growinupinfl (May 3, 2014)

*Better, but not "fixed"*

I figured out how to not have to disconnect the battery cable every time I need to turn the van off more than 5 minutes. I still cannot find the hi & lo beam headlight relay, but I pulled the 15 amp DRL fuse in the interior fuse panel. Now the lights will not stay on, but of course I do not have DRL. Oh well. If anyone knows where else the relay may be located, I'd love to find it.

Thanks,
Frank.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Pushing the parking brake pedal down a click should inhibit the DRLs, but it may not work if the DRL module or relay is stuck. According to the service manual for my '99 Express, the DRL relay is under the dashboard below the instrument panel. On my '99, there is no separate relay for the headlights, as far as I can tell.

I would start by pulling the DRL relay, maybe the DRL module itself, which is in the same general area.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Also, I've just sent you a private message with some info on the DRL circuit operation. Hopefully your '01 isn't too different from my '99.


----------



## PVT007 (Nov 27, 2021)

Did you figure out your 2001 gmc savana headlight issue? My 2002 headlights won’t stay ON. I only have daytime running lamps for headlights. I have replaced switch, multifunction switch in steering column and bulbs. There are NO RELAYS or FUSES in the under hood driver side fender fuse panel. But, there are slots for them to be installed. But no wires or prongs are in the plastic sockets! I can’t seem to be able to trace the wires going in behind dash and out to the firewall fender wiring harness! The 2002 factory manual shows this van to have and use relays and fuses. Help!!!! 


growinupinfl said:


> The headlights on my 2001 GMC Savana (AKA Chevy Express) suddenly will not turn off, they stay on with the key and switch off. The DtRL were usually dimmer, but now the headlights are on regular bright. The headlight switch still works, the parking lights & dash lights switch off and on and I can only switch between hi-lo beams when the headlight switch is fully on. The manual says there is a headlamp relay for each the hi & lo beams under the hood, but I cannot find it. It is not in the fuse/relay block on the driver's side under the hood and it is not on the relay block with the flasher relay under the dash. Is there another place where this relay might be, or am I reading something wrong.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

You are responding to a seven year old thread. Your best bet would be to private message the OP to see if he/she got it resolved.


----------

